# iPad et 2 comptes Gmail



## chatisis (11 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur mon iPad, j'ai installé dans un premier temps mon compte Gmail et tout marche bien, quand je vais dans l'onglet BAL, je trouve toutes les boites aux lettres : Boite de réception, Brouillons, Messages envoyés...

J'ai installé un second compte , celui de mon épouse, et là elle ne trouve pas quand elle se connecte la boite Messages envoyés.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## CBi (12 Juillet 2013)

Vérifie que tu ne t'es pas planté dans l'installation car en principe tu peux en installer autant que tu veux...


----------



## chatisis (13 Juillet 2013)

Merci, je l'ai supprimer et réinstaller et toujours le même problème, je ne vois pas la boite Messages envoyés.

Merci encore.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2013)

chatisis a dit:


> Merci, je l'ai supprimer et réinstaller et toujours le même problème, je ne vois pas la boite Messages envoyés.
> 
> Merci encore.



Bonjour,

La boite *Envoyer* est visible dans *Comptes* qui ouvre toutes les occurrences


----------



## chatisis (13 Juillet 2013)

J'ai trouvé la solution, il fallait cocher dans les paramètres du compte Gmail webmail Messages envoyés en IMAP.


----------

